# Spraying Wing Mirrors



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys

I bought paint from Paints 4 U to spray my wing mirrors on my 02 VW Golf in reflex sliver. I applied a base coat and when I went to put on the sliver, it wouldnt take to the wing mirror, coat after coat. Is it to do with it going on plastic rather than metal or is it the base coat. Hopefully its just something silly and you guys can help

Thanks


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

This is a summary of a guide Andyb0127 did in 2011. Can't do a link on my phone, but you could search for it or someone else will link to it:

You need to flatten the current paint by sanding with wet and dry. Then plastic primer, but in several light coats. Then sand again until totally smooth. Then several light coats of metallic. Then laquer clear coat, again several light coats. Then polish when it's totally dry and gone off.

Ordinary car paint doesn't work on plastic without a primer. Plastikote type paints will, but presumably you are colour matching to the body work. Pretty sure Halfords do their own plastic primer.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

How did you begin? Are you painting over the OE Paint? If so what did you flat it with?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

When you say vase coat you mean primer ? Sounds like the primer and silver have reacted


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me guys. I removed the colour coded cover from the main unit and rubbed down with wet and dry paper. I applied primer and then built up with base coat of sliver. Never got to the laquer stage as it didnt look right. So do you think i need to get a plastic based primer and apply a few light codes with rubbing down inbetween?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You didn't need to prime it tbh . Shouldve just keyed it up . Got any pics ??


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry Andy. I misread your post as meaning you didn't use any primer. I think if you used a standard primer they are meant to go over bare metal. You would need a plastic primer. I would think you could carefully sand it all off though and have another go.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Tintin, you could be giving out incorrect advice there mate.

If the mirror was already painted (as stated) and that paint wasn't removed back to bare plastic then there's no need for any kind of primer to be applied, never mind a plastic specific one, but a regular primer would be suitable.

If the mirror had been sanded back to bare plastic then I'd agree with what you said, but the OP hasn't said that so we shouldn't assume


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

are you spraying by can or gun ? 

was it patchy looking ? see through? some pics would be great


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Happy to be corrected, MrP. Bit surprised that you can use ordinary primer on plastic though as surely it is formulated to go onto metal? Wouldn't it just sit on the plastic or flake off?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Tintin said:


> Happy to be corrected, MrP. Bit surprised that you can use ordinary primer on plastic though as surely it is formulated to go onto metal? Wouldn't it just sit on the plastic or flake off?


If it is going onto_ bare_ plastic then a specific plastic primer is the correct choice, or a plastic adhesion aid which is a very thin product that helps regular primers adhere properly to it.

If one is painting over sanded, previously applied and sound paint then there's no need for any kind of primer at all as the new paint will adhere perfectly well to it, but some some still like to prime and a regular primer is fine here as again it isn't trying to stick to bare plastic.

I hope I've explained myself better this time


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

You have to remember primer is used to seal the substrate to be painted 

so if its plastic ..bodyfiller..metal (dtm) fiberglass what ever its going on top of will be fine But you must always create a mechanical bond (sand the item) to make the primer stick ..


also as said above a plastic primer can be applied to bare plastics as a adhesion promoter before the primer is applied 


Tommy


----------

